# ft pierce saturday jan 1st???



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Sounds like a dinner....I mean a plan ;D Haven't been out lately but I'm itching to fish in this warmer weather.


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't think it pays to get out much b4 10am this time of year. RI or Stan Blum? I've heard the redfish have been goin off to the north lots of big trout with them but the trout not eating yet. couple days of warm weather I think saturday should be good.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Stay away from the inlets. The Blues have been ripping up anything you thow.


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

I was thinking of the spoil islands to the north


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> I was thinking of the spoil islands to the north


I agree. Finding the ledges with moving water. Or in the skinny when the sun is high.


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

I guess we are going to try and hit the water around 10am work the cuts between the spoil islands and head north. or start at RI and reverse the route. Maybe see ya out there


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Might head up there with my son. Look for an ice blue Gordon Waterman (refuse to call it a HB Waterman) Putting in at RI.


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

We'll be in a C/C Sundance skiff, fondly referred to as the bathtub. But she does float skinny ;D


----------

